# Suggest a psu for the gaming rig



## rakesh_ic (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi, 

I got a 290 tri-x with i5 2500K cooled by H100i. I am planning to overclock my rig and would love to change my existing PSU. 

Please suggest a PSU for the same, preferably with low fan noise.

Budget- ~8K

Regards,
Rakesh


----------



## Jripper (Jul 3, 2014)

You can get a Corsair RM650 or Corsair GS700 for about 8k or slightly lower.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 3, 2014)

Jripper said:


> You can get a Corsair RM650 or Corsair GS700 for about 8k or slightly lower.



Isnt RM650 a rebranded TX650? TX650 has a noisier fan. I am looking for a silent one


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 3, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> Isnt RM650 a rebranded TX650? TX650 has a noisier fan. I am looking for a silent one



rm series are said to replace tx series. they are not rebranded stuff ,but a complete oem change from seasonic.
have a look at antec hcg 750m also. it is a solid psu.Buy Online Antec HCG-750M 750W Gamer Modular Power Supply in India. should be cheaper locally.


----------



## Vyom93 (Jul 4, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> Isnt RM650 a rebranded TX650? TX650 has a noisier fan. I am looking for a silent one



Corsair RM650 is not a noisily psu actually it has zero rpm fan mode so the fan doesn't even need to spin under low to medium loads and it comes with flat cables also


----------

